# Australia the gay place to be



## Bulletbob (Nov 15, 2020)

11 Reasons Why Australia is Great For LGBT Travellers
					

From friendly locals to great festivals and venues, check out why Australia is such a popular destination for gay and lesbian travellers.




					theculturetrip.com
				




no wonder Joke I mean Jake likes Priscilla of the desert so much it seems most of Australia really digs it because its the gay nation to be.
Now I know why sheep are such a big thing in Australia , perhaps next they will make Australia the spot for being a Pedophile destination


----------



## harmonica (Nov 15, 2020)

..like San Fran--fruitcakes.....


----------



## Bulletbob (Nov 15, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ..like San Fran--fruitcakes.....


thats a city not a entire nation .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 15, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ..like San Fran--fruitcakes.....


The bigots in this country should take a lesson from Australia Support is high and the sky did not fall.









						How 6,538 same-sex couples made history in Australia by marrying
					

Last year, 6,538 same-sex couples married in Australia. They made up 5.5 per cent of all weddings after Parliament voted to amend the Marriage Act in December 2017.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 15, 2020)

Bulletbob said:


> 11 Reasons Why Australia is Great For LGBT Travellers
> 
> 
> From friendly locals to great festivals and venues, check out why Australia is such a popular destination for gay and lesbian travellers.
> ...


what happened bob?....did you get rejected by an Aussie girl or something?...


----------



## JGalt (Nov 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..like San Fran--fruitcakes.....
> ...



Feeling disgusted at the thought of men who like dicks shoved up their asses and swallowing other men's cum, makes me a "bigot"?

So I am a bigot then. That's the problem with you leftards: You're lacking in what's called "discrimination." You can't discriminate the difference between males and females, can you?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 15, 2020)

Bulletbob said:


> 11 Reasons Why Australia is Great For LGBT Travellers
> 
> 
> From friendly locals to great festivals and venues, check out why Australia is such a popular destination for gay and lesbian travellers.
> ...


History tells US that Australia which was Botany Bay, was where the derelicts of the United Kingdom went.  After generations of inbreeding, i guess going gay, is just the mental way to make the day go better....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..like San Fran--fruitcakes.....
> ...


Says the bigot who hates straight people.....


----------



## harmonica (Nov 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..like San Fran--fruitcakes.....
> ...


a fruitcake is a fruitcake........


----------



## harmonica (Nov 15, 2020)

Bulletbob said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..like San Fran--fruitcakes.....
> ...


yes--I know


----------



## Bulletbob (Nov 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> > 11 Reasons Why Australia is Great For LGBT Travellers
> ...


not at all I just find that all the Australians I have met except one were arrogant egoistical trouble makers and in general ass holes .
I did have a Australian girl I was close to that worked for me but she was not a native Australian , she was born and raised in New Zealand but her parents moved to Australia when she was 17.
She was sweet and even after returning home we kept in touch for a few years, Australian men are rude drunks trouble makers and ego manics.


----------



## Bulletbob (Nov 15, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..like San Fran--fruitcakes.....
> ...


you wouldnt kow a real bigot if they sat on your face


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 15, 2020)

Puritanism: the haunting fear that someone, somewhere, may be happy.   H.L. Mencken

I don't see what satisfaction anyone gets out of mocking other people. This link just highlights things about Australia that make it a good destination for LGBTQ tourists. So what?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 15, 2020)

harmonica said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


A fudge packer is a fudge packer you mean.....


----------



## Bulletbob (Nov 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Puritanism: the haunting fear that someone, somewhere, may be happy.   H.L. Mencken
> 
> I don't see what satisfaction anyone gets out of mocking other people. This link just highlights things about Australia that make it a good destination for LGBTQ tourists. So what?


you dont get it do you poor thing


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (Nov 15, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Puritanism: the haunting fear that someone, somewhere, may be happy.   H.L. Mencken
> 
> I don't see what satisfaction anyone gets out of mocking other people. This link just highlights things about Australia that make it a good destination for LGBTQ tourists. So what?




Lysistrata, I think Mencken is a little too wise and sophisticated for this crowd.

They all prefer to obsess, peeping in the bedroom windows of gay and lesbian people and then declare how horrendous it all is. Over and over you see this crowd do it.

I think their obsession with the issue reveals deep seated doubts about their own sexual identities and or lack of sexual  attraction to any other human being what so ever.


----------



## Bulletbob (Nov 16, 2020)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Puritanism: the haunting fear that someone, somewhere, may be happy.   H.L. Mencken
> ...


only sexual attraction you have Jake is to sheep


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

JGalt said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


And there in lies your problem. All that you can see is the sex. To you, being gay is all about the sex as though that was all that gay people do. No, not wanting anal sex or to swallow cum- although you seem to obsess about it-does not make you a bigot.

What makes you a bigot is the way in which you dehumanize gay people  and reduce them to sex machines. What makes you a bigot is not being willing to afford the same rights -such as marriage- as others enjoy. What makes you a bigot is casing them as "others" rather than seeing them as legitimate and productive members of the community who are for the most part just like the rest of us. THAT is what makes you a bigot.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



You don't have the same right we do, and never will: That is the God-given right to procreate and the propagation of species.

And THAT is what makes you a mutant.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 16, 2020)

If a matey is enough of a badass to fuck a 'roo. I aint getting near him ! I remember putting a fish farm together and a damn ostrich fucked with me... 40 years ago. Even that thing was a bad mofo....at the time, I won...today, not so much


----------



## JGalt (Nov 16, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> If a matey is enough of a badass to fuck a 'roo. I aint getting hear him !


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 16, 2020)

Australia was founded as a penal colony of course, so it really isn't surprising.   Penitentiaries and other correctional facilities are often hot beds for sodomy.    A lot of people don't realize it, but it was inmates in the nation's big houses that first pioneered the idea of Gay Marriage.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 16, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Australia was founded as a penal colony of course, so it really isn't surprising.   Penitentiaries and other correctional facilities are often hot beds for sodomy.    A lot of people don't realize it, but it was inmates in the nation's big houses that first pioneered the idea of Gay Marriage.



"Australia was founded as a penile colony of course..."


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

JGalt said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



First of all, your assumption about my sexuality based on my advocacy for LGBT folks is as stupid as stupid gets

Secondly, gay people have children and are parents to those children. They are not sterile. And god has nothing to do with it


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Australia was founded as a penal colony of course, so it really isn't surprising.   Penitentiaries and other correctional facilities are often hot beds for sodomy.    A lot of people don't realize it, but it was inmates in the nation's big houses that first pioneered the idea of Gay Marriage.


How long were you in for??  Who officiated at your man on man  wedding??


----------



## Bulletbob (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


how do gay people have children explain that physically how they give birth


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 16, 2020)

Jailhouses are where glory holes were invented.
The mouth remains the same....


----------



## harmonica (Nov 16, 2020)

Bulletbob said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


gays were not created to /can't/meant to /etc have children--plain and simple


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

Bulletbob said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Do I really have to explain everything to you as though you were 5?  Gay men have children buy the use of surrogates, in the same way that a heterosexual couple has children if the women was unable to produce an ovum or carry a child. 

Lesbians use sperm donners as do straight couples  when the male cannot produce viable sperm. In both cases the other party becomes the legal parent through the marital presumption of parenthood 

Now let me ask you a question. Should we discriminate against-and deny marriage to- opposite sex couples who can't have children in the "normal way" without third part assistance ? Answer honestly . Unless you are will to say yes, it is obvious that this whole procreation thing is just thinly vailed bigotry.

All of these people, gay and straight, ARE PARENTS TO THEIR CHILDREN regardless of how they were conceived, if they were adopted, or if they are the product of a prior relationship. Those children in the care of gay people are entitled to the same legal protections, financial advantages and social status as other children. In my experience, the bigots are quite willing to use children as pawns in their failed and moronic  crusade against gay rights, much to the detriment of those children . I am sick of this shit! I will await your feigned indignation and  denial  but you know that its true.


----------



## Bulletbob (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


gays cant have children and should not be able to adopt its that simple. odd how liberals love to support abortion of children and claim its their right to kill them


----------



## harmonica (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


....the procreation deal is not bigotry at all--that and racism mean NOTHING now--we laugh at those words

...gay people were not meant to have children--they cannot procreate--plain and simple --you DENY that???!!!!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

Bulletbob said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bulletbob said:
> ...


Feel free to continue to be in denial or reality. They do have children and are able to adopt in every state ( as well as marry) People like you are dinosaurs who will soon be extinct. No one really pays much attention to you anymore. Society has changed. There is what we call evolving standards of acceptance and tolerance. The fact that you are unable or unwilling to evolve is your problem and no one else's The only validation that you will get is within your  own shrinking bubble of fellow bigots.

Lastly, your reference to abortion is just a red herring logical fallacy that tossed in to divert attention from your pathetic inability to defend you bigotry. It is also an appeal to hypocrisy fallacy:





__





						appeal to hypocrisy definition - Search
					






					www.bing.com
				









> informal logical fallacy
> Appeal to hypocrisy. Appeal to hypocrisy (also known as Tu quoque, Latin for, ‘you also’) is an *informal logical fallacy* that tries to discredit the validity of the opponent’s argument by asserting the opponent’s failure to act consistently in accordance with its conclusion(s).
> Reference: yandoo.wordpress.com/2016/12/19/appeal-to-hypocrisy/
> Was this helpful?


You can go now


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

harmonica said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bulletbob said:
> ...


That is just stupid! They are people who have parental instincts like everyone else . They marry and form families. Where do you get this bullshit from?


----------



## harmonica (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


so a man and a man can have a baby naturally????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WTF????


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

harmonica said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I didn't say that and if you had a reading comprehension level about first grade you would know that. I said that that they can be and in fact are parents to children who came to be in their care in a variety of was just as with heterosexual couples ,What part of that are unable to grasp?


----------



## Bulletbob (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


then you know they can not have kids together correct. So why should they be able to adopt, they should not be able to do so.


----------



## Invisibleflash (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..like San Fran--fruitcakes.....
> ...



Are you kidding? Standards have collapsed since queer marriage. A queerifired nation will be taken over by a stronger nation. A country that does not know which bathroom to use is fucked up in the head. Lay off a notch or two on the man chowder and wise up.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


you don't even have a level---you don't have a brain
---so you AGREE, gays were not created to have kids--yes?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

Bulletbob said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


For the same reasons why a straight couple who cannot have children together are able to adopt. Children need homes and to deny gays the ability to adopt is discrimination.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


......gays have a high suicide rate = their minds are more messed up 
with this in mind, they indoctrinate ''''''their''' kids like the blacks do:
we are victims/the world hates us/heteros are EVIL


----------



## harmonica (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


wrong-- the heteros are CREATED to raise kids.....the gays are not


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 16, 2020)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Puritanism: the haunting fear that someone, somewhere, may be happy.   H.L. Mencken
> ...





> peeping in the bedroom windows of gay and lesbian people



Bwaaaahhaaaaaa......What a fucking dumbass you are.  As it was said before, we dont give a shit what people do in their bedrooms at night, as long as it is legal, but when you have shit like in the picture below, and then you progs demand that we must accept that immoral lifestyle as normal, then we have an issue...

But for every queer, out there, rag head Muzzies want to kill them...Yet Joe Bite Me, has said he is opening the doors to those dangerous countries again.





Notice the demands of Islam??


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Secondly queers have to get children through other means and not by nature...but two men fucking each others ass, does not bequeath a child.  Two women rubbing and humping but no penetration, brings lots of frustration but no child either....


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (Nov 16, 2020)

There is some very primitive thinking here, the lack of civilised vocabulary is reflective of the ignorance of biology concerning the pluralities of human sexuality which are not nor ever have been a choice or binary. 


Short version:  your grunting hatred and obsession of those different than you sexual is born out of ignorance and fear.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 16, 2020)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> There is some very primitive thinking here, the lack of civilised vocabulary is reflective of the ignorance of biology concerning the pluralities of human sexuality which are not nor ever have been a choice or binary.
> 
> 
> Short version:  your grunting hatred and obsession of those different than you sexual is born out of ignorance and fear.


no hatred ...you are babbling


----------



## harmonica (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..like San Fran--fruitcakes.....
> ...


bigot racism etc--means NOTHING now


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (Nov 16, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > There is some very primitive thinking here, the lack of civilised vocabulary is reflective of the ignorance of biology concerning the pluralities of human sexuality which are not nor ever have been a choice or binary.
> ...



It is apparent in your posts even if the denial may be a form of delusion.

The way homosexuality is brought up in so many posts not even germane to the subject, there are several obcessives on this forum, Bob being the worst. Those with primitive passions or anger towards other groups often try to reassure themselves the issue is not within them but rather a considered moral objection to the other.

Some psychologists call this self deception.

I prefer to call it bullshit.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 16, 2020)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> There is some very primitive thinking here, the lack of civilised vocabulary is reflective of the ignorance of biology concerning the pluralities of human sexuality which are not nor ever have been a choice or binary.
> 
> 
> Short version:  your grunting hatred and obsession of those different than you sexual is born out of ignorance and fear.


If you wish to make a statement about someone and want to insult them, at least use the reply button , because if it is too hard for you to realize this, then you are the stupid one, for making a comment to yourself...


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (Nov 16, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > There is some very primitive thinking here, the lack of civilised vocabulary is reflective of the ignorance of biology concerning the pluralities of human sexuality which are not nor ever have been a choice or binary.
> ...




As you seem to be a bit slow on the uptake, hey I have no problem with that even the humble Tree Sloth has it's rightful place in nature, I was replying to almost every homophobic man suffering a sexual identity crises on this thread, too many to quote, so made the post one everyone can share.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 16, 2020)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Winker Frogen said:
> ...





> Those with primitive passions


 I have heard when fudge packing a man's ass, that dogs do it also, i came to realize exactly why civilized people dont hump other peoples legs, especially when they are the same sex.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 16, 2020)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Winker Frogen said:
> ...




There you go with that "phobic" bullshit. Finding something foul, disgusting and an aberration doesn't mean you're "afraid" of it.


----------



## Toro (Nov 16, 2020)

Bulletbob said:


> 11 Reasons Why Australia is Great For LGBT Travellers
> 
> 
> From friendly locals to great festivals and venues, check out why Australia is such a popular destination for gay and lesbian travellers.
> ...



You really hate Australia, don't you?

You really a Kiwi?


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (Nov 16, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



The simple yet savage imagery used in your pots not only reveals a lock of education, which hinders any human self esteem navigating the world writ large and hence the projected anger on others but also once again reveals a self sexual fear. 

If you even are heterosexual I would venture your relationships with woman are dysfunctional, you are probably misogynist as well projecting your inadequacies upon women.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

harmonica said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


No dumb fuck I don't agree and you are too fucking stupid to understand anything that I have said





__





						Same-sex Parents and Their Children
					






					www.aamft.org


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

harmonica said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Gays have been self destructive and depressed because of bigots like you who subject them to discrimination, ridicule  and marginalization and deny them full participation n society. YOU have blood on your filthy hands


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

Invisibleflash said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


What the fuck are you blathering about? The subject is gay rights and marriage. Try sticking to it. I defy you to show what negative effects same sex marriage has had on society. What standards are you referring to ? Your desperation is evident by your need to invoke transgender and bathroom issues as a red  herring logical fallacy in a pathetic attempt to derail the discussion of the actual issue.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

harmonica said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bulletbob said:
> ...


Appeal to authority logical fallacy.


----------



## sparky (Nov 16, 2020)

~S~


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Hey https://www.usmessageboard.com/members/jgalt.28609/  what is so god damned funny?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bulletbob said:
> ...



What's so GD funny is that I go to the living room, plop down to watch the Military Channel, and doze off.

A half hour later I come back and you're still throwing a hissy fit.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Winker Frogen said:
> ...


Likely an Incel.  Involuntary celibacy


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2020)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Bulletbob said:
> ...


I'm just having fun fucking with  your head Bubba


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Nov 18, 2020)

I think the gay bars are closed ....along with everything else 

Theyre going to Build back better though


----------



## TheParser (Dec 3, 2020)

I read all the time about the brutal treatment of gay people in Africa & the Middle East, so it is refreshing to read that gay people in Australia are treated decently.


----------

